# Tackle Tragic's Unite



## Buff

Well it's that time of the year, the Tackle Industry trade show has come and gone and now the new shiny things are starting to trickle into our local second homes :shock: (tackle stores)

So with new colours and styles filtering in how about putting up some snaps of your latest additions (if you dare :twisted: )

Here are some of the new additions to my hoard 










Duel Salty Rubber 5g









Smith Mebapen Solids


















So if your not worried that SHMBO might see, throw up a snap of your latest sparkly shiny things


----------



## paffoh

I hate you...


----------



## zipper

:twisted:
1x daiwa tierra 1500
2x ecogear soft plastics
2x snapback soft plastics
1x zipbaits metal beat
1x tt switchblade
1x 3lb crystal fireline
1x pack of ownder clips

...................oh god


----------



## Buff

paffoh said:


> I hate you...










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rstanek

Ran in to the tackle shop for 15 minutes on Sunday to get some leader material for an upcoming trip...

What I went to buy:









What came home:









I've also got a couple of fly rods coming over from the US, as well as a Mako 9550 reel being built. My card has taken an absolute beating over the last week... 

Buff, those Mebapens look good, are they floating or sinking?


----------



## justcrusin

You have made a mistake there rowan, all those packets of banana prawns an no packets of peppered prawns. Can tell who fish's the clear water of pittwater a lot. Get some peppered for when it turns green mate ;-)

Mine haven't come in yet there on order, but there my secret so you won't get to see them anyway :twisted: :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G

I love the fact that when Buff goes to the tackle shop for a shopping trip he buys more lures in one trip than I own in TOTAL...

You have a serious problem Buffster... :lol:


----------



## koich

eric said:


> I have to know Buff, are you keeping them in their original packets for sale to tackle junkies down the track?
> 
> I score bits and pieces all the time, the only thing that I have that looks new and interesting really are these.
> 
> 
> 
> The small pre-rigged ones I really like, not got them wet yet as I have too many shiny new Tassie Devils to feed to the fish.


Those clears ones look awesome. Where did you get them?>

Buff-What do you use those Mebapen solids for and how do you work them? I have never seen anything like them before.


----------



## Rstanek

justcrusin said:


> You have made a mistake there rowan, all those packets of banana prawns an no packets of peppered prawns. Can tell who fish's the clear water of pittwater a lot. Get some peppered for when it turns green mate ;-)
> 
> Mine haven't come in yet there on order, but there my secret so you won't get to see them anyway :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Cheers Dave


Don't you worry Dave, I have also procured a plethora of peppered prawns :twisted: !


----------



## kritter67

buff said:


> Well it's that time of the year, the Tackle Industry trade show has come and gone and now the new shiny things are starting to trickle into our local second homes :shock: (tackle stores)
> 
> So with new colours and styles filtering in how about putting up some snaps of your latest additions (if you dare :twisted: )
> 
> Here are some of the new additions to my hoard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duel Salty Rubber 5g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith Mebapen Solids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if your not worried that SHMBO might see, throw up a snap of your latest sparkly shiny things


I like the look of those mebapen solids 8)


----------



## Nhibbo

Each time I walk into a tackle shop my eyes just sparkle with the sheer beauty of the lures on offer and then mist over as I recall the favourites lost over time (mostly to rocks, not fish). 
How could any fish fail to be impressed by such wonderful offerings!

Ahh but the sad facts.....


----------



## Buff

Rstanek said:


> Buff, those Mebapens look good, are they floating or sinking?


These are slow sinking http://www.australianangling.com.au/MEBAPEN%20SOLID.htm ;-)



eric said:


> I have to know Buff, are you keeping them in their original packets for sale to tackle junkies down the track?


All my Sparklies







get a swim :lol:



Davey G said:


> You have a serious problem Buffster... :lol:


Me a Problem? No, no problem here, no problem, no problem, no problem, no problem, no problem, no problem, no problem, no problem.
Got to stop drinking so much coffee :twisted: ;-)



koich said:


> Buff-What do you use those Mebapen solids for and how do you work them? I have never seen anything like them before.


As yet I haven't got these wet but have a few Mebapen Mebaru Floating and a Mebapen Hotaru Sinking that have had a swim.
The Mebapen Mebaru I use like any surface lure and they "walk the Dog" quite well but with a downward twitch of the rod tip they will dart underwater.
The Mebapen Hotaru I use like a bibless sinking minnow with erratic twitches or slow sweeps of the rod tip 

Ummm, Errr, Ummm somehow these followed me home today   :twisted:

Zipbait Rigge 46 and 56 plus some tungsten putty


----------



## breamski

My turn 8)

Daiwa Exceler 1500


Daiwa Regal 2000 ZA




plus im sure theres others but i cant be bothered looking, lol


----------



## GregL

_lots of nervous twitching_
I've been going pretty hard on new gear over the last couple of weeks myself.....but I hasten to add that I am trying to stock up now, for the series, rather than keep buying stuff in dribs and drabs (more trips to the shop = more 'extras' I probably don't need.....well, thats my logic anyway ;-) ). I've also had a really good run of work over the last 3 or so months, with a couple of good size 'cashies' that have come in very handy...
Nevertheless, if the missus finds out, the Smeg will be DEAD!
I would love to have photo's, but my camera is away for repair...
Anyhoo....here goes..... :shock: 
22 packs of various Squidgies
17 packs of various Gulps
A dozen or so packs of various jig heads and unweighted hooks
4 spools of braid (Fireline and Stren microfuse)
5 Blades (Ecogear, TT and Strike Pro)
3 Teimco Stick minnows
2 Lucky Craft sinking prawns
Lowrance HDS5X sounder (mmmm ;-) )
2 Stella 1000fd's (oh my god - still coming to terms with that myself :shock: )
And also picked up a new custom Millerod BreamBuster XF Classic to add to the quiver.

Now, you just watch me donut for the whole series! :? :lol: 
I shall now scurry away and hide under the mountain of debt I've just created.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## Rstanek

occy said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have made a mistake there rowan, all those packets of banana prawns an no packets of peppered prawns. Can tell who fish's the clear water of pittwater a lot. Get some peppered for when it turns green mate ;-) Mine haven't come in yet there on order, but there my secret so you won't get to see them anyway :twisted: :twisted: Cheers Dave
> 
> 
> 
> If they are good enough for the "Fishin Guru of Narrabeen Lakes" Dave they are good enough for me. ;-) Thanks Rowan, now I know what I'll be using in that ABT round. :twisted: Or did he post this just to put us off the scent? Bastard, now I don't know what to bloody do. :? :? :?
Click to expand...

Shit, dunno about fishing guru or the lagoon, thanks for the pressure :shock: ! 
Dave's right though, and the Lake is looking a bit murky at the moment after that rain last week, not sure if it's currently open either. Banana Prawns are a favorite, though they're just one of a small selection of goodies I keep permanently stocked... :twisted:


----------



## bpmick

been stocking up also over the last few months:

Over 70 packets of Gulps 
40 packets of jig head
4 x new rods (wilson)
1 x new reel (diawa)
6 x braid lines from 4lb to 20 lb (diawa,Fins,)
12 new lures
10 x sqid jigs
and I am Sure there is more

I should spend more time fishing and less at tackel shops

cheers Mick
You know its a sickness


----------



## dishley

This is what i've collected since January. Don't want to think about the number of lost....

Topwater









Divers









Have another 2 boxes same size one full of jigheads, the other full of beach fishing gear. Oh and a wallet overflowing with soft plastics. 
Not to mention yak pimping, a second yak, 6 rods, 6 reels, 3 nets, numerous pliers and braid scissors.


----------



## dishley

Geez looking at that i've lost a lot of topwater lures.


----------



## bpmick

Boy am I sick I was in a tackle shop again today. Oh well only a few lures (6) today and a new net.
I think I need to fish more.

cheers Mick


----------



## .329

occy said:


> The main articles (if you can call them that) are short, poorly researched, and many are in reality just advertorials. Seems like a lot of the fishing mags are going that way unfortunately.


It's off topic, but I agree Occy. Much more helpful info on this very forum...


----------



## alpha

Mini "sammy" from Jazz, luv dem top water lures 8)


----------



## Buff

I _*HATE*_ windy days, you cant get the Yak out and this only leaves one option to get a Fix and that's to drop into my local Pusher (tackle shop) :twisted:

Had ordered in some lovely Atomic K9 Pups for some surface work 

Mat Ayu, Dark Shad and Ghost Wakasagi









While there another customer (and Tackle Tragic) had ordered in some Atomic Shad50's and with a couple leftover they were looking very forlorn and lonely and needed a home :twisted: ;-)

Ghost Silver, Ghost Wakasagi and Dark Shad









God I hope I can get on the water tomorrow :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## solatree

Buff - you've .........*mounted *them ! :shock: :shock:

Definately a worrying trend. Is there anything you can do for this mounting obsession ? :? :twisted:


----------



## Buff

solatree said:


> Buff - you've .........*mounted *them ! :shock: :shock:
> 
> Definitely a worrying trend. Is there anything you can do for this mounting obsession ? :? :twisted:


Don't know if its an obsession or just a hopeless case of tacklnitis  
But your got to be careful of the Trebles when you do mount them :shock:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoboLoco

LOL mounting lures! :shock:

I am a very poor honours student and I can't afford to support my habbit 

So I have resorted making some of my own just to keep me going, here is a pic of the two I just finished..... I wish I had some money.....

















And here are the lures that I have managed to buy in the last few months (apart from the yo-zuri, he's been with me for a while ;-) 









I can't stop drooling over those Atomic K9 Pups!

Cheers


----------



## Buff

Love the look of those two hand crafted lures  
Is the top one a weighted vib style?
Considering the maths that went into them (backdrop in image) they should be killers :lol:  ;-)


----------



## Buff

Have been having a few days off work of late due to tendinitis (fishing elbow, I don't play tennis :lol: ).
But what was worse was I kept looking at a Japanese lure web-shop and finally talked myself around that the Australian dollar was just doing too good :? and I hit the buy button :twisted: .
Well the little lovelies arrived today







.

Fell in love with Megabass Bait-X when I found one on the banks of a river I was fishing.
66mm. 11g


















A nice Megabass Dog-X Jr Coayu
71mm. 5.8g









Also got a few Evergreen lures that are next to imposable to get here.
Evergreen Tiny Predator
55mm. 6g









Evergreen CC Predator (larger version of the Tiny Predator)
60mm. 7.5g









Evergreen Spin move shad
55mm. 5g. 









Picked up some serious crash divers that have always taken my fancy but are just not available in Australia.
Viper Design Fleater 2.5m diver
41mm. 10.5g









This is one Big Bib :shock: 









The supplier even sent a freebie a Duel Zombie bug
50mm and even has a Bell on the back :lol: 









Well that's a sample of the batch that arrived  :shock: :twisted: 
Now to make them a comfy home in the tackle box 
So with luck the quarterzone injection will kick in and I can get back to getting lures wet and keep out of online stores :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rstanek

Megabass and Evergreen make me tingle...

Was in Singapore last weekend and wisited the Megabass/Jackson/Zipbaits shop over there, luckily I was under the impression I only had $300 left on my card :shock: .


----------



## DantheFishoMan

A spread from my plastic collection!

Dan


----------



## GregL

I hit the same site last night Buff!
Looking forward to receiving half a dozen DogXjr's and a Sammy in the post next week   
Sucks though that most of the colours I _really_ want are out of stock....hopefully they'll get them soon...
Smeg


----------



## koich

hey Buff, What's your home and contents insurance like? :lol:


----------



## Levi

Buff-->

Dear god!!!! those mega bass lures are surely the most beautiful things i have ever seen.....

i would be packing my snorkel and googles when out though, as how could you ever leave one on a snag!!!!!!!!

Luverly!!!!

BTW- they are poisionously expesive here (obviously), did you save much buying direct?


----------



## dishley

The wide wobble of the griffons make them pretty snagless i reckon those minnows would be pretty similar. I haven't lost one yet, and i've lost plenty of others


----------



## Buff

Rstanek said:


> Was in Singapore last weekend and wisited the Megabass/Jackson/Zipbaits shop over there, luckily I was under the impression I only had $300 left on my card :shock: .
























That for me would have been Heaven/Hell :shock:



GregL said:


> I hit the same site last night Buff!
> Sucks though that most of the colours I _really_ want are out of stock..


Its a Terrible Place :twisted: 
I think they keep some colours off the list so you keep coming back :lol:



koich said:


> What's your home and contents insurance like? :lol:


Found it cheaper just to build a underground bunker :lol:



Levi said:


> did you save much buying direct?


Savings are quite good but just about all the ones I got aren't available in Australia (not that I could find) so its hard to say what the true savings would be, but knowing what importers slap on things it would be Quite Good


----------



## LoboLoco

thanks buff
Yeah it is supposed to be like a vibe style lure, it has a bit of weight, but was designed to be slow sinking (its balsa). It was made specifically for snapper but like most of my home made stuff it will probably not swim as intended... haven't tried it yet....
looking at all these lures is depressing....  But inspiring at the same time 

Cheers


----------



## LoboLoco

is it just me or are some of the trebles on those lures a little strange? the barbs seem to be on the outside??

Cheers


----------



## Buff

The Megabass Bait-X are fitted with Duel Outbarbed trebles ;-) 
Gamakatsu also do a line of these


----------



## Rstanek

buff said:


> Rstanek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was in Singapore last weekend and wisited the Megabass/Jackson/Zipbaits shop over there, luckily I was under the impression I only had $300 left on my card :shock: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That for me would have been Heaven/Hell :shock:
Click to expand...

Close, it's Lure _Haven_. Even the intro on their website makes me dribble... http://www.lurehaven.com.sg/main_3.htm


----------



## Buff

I've been a Baaaaaad Boy :twisted:

OSP Dunk 45









Megabass X-55









Zenith Z-wave


















I have also finally made the cross over to a Collector as I have got several lures that will forever live in the packs :shock:

Now a Surface lure can also be called a Pencil lure but what do you call a pencil that IS a lure

Luckycraft Pencil Pencil :lol: :lol: :lol: 









Also had to get a couple of used ones to see how they go  









Love the detail even down to the wood grain


----------



## Squidder

I have seen those lucky craft 'pencils' before - I couldn't figure out whether they were intended to be used as a serious lure or not. A pic with one of them hanging out of a fish's gob would be priceless


----------



## Buff

As yet dont have a photo of the Pencil pencil landing me a fish but do have some more photos of strange things that seen to have appeared in my tackle box :twisted: 

Jackall Chubby pink shrimp









Jackall Chubby orange gold shrimp









Jackall Chubby Minnow ghost glow









Jackall Chubby Minnow ghost iwash









Jackall Chubby Minnow clear shrimp









Jackall Tiny Fry ghost wakasagi









Jackall Tiny Fry ghost ayu









I think they're _*Breeding*_ ;-)


----------



## Ubolt

hey buff do you buy most of your lures online
or do you have a favourite local tackle shop?


----------



## Buff

Will buy locally for the standard colour and range but do buy online for the more abstract and non imported lures ;-) 
Some of the best local (Adelaide) lure stores Fisherman's Paradise, Sportsfishing Scene (10% off if your a fishsa member ;-) ) and Ray and Anne's.
A good local online store is Mylurestore.com with the owner being a member of AKFF (RobT) ;-)


----------



## zipper

Buff said:


> A good local online store is Mylurestore.com with the owner being a member of AKFF (RobT) ;-)


it's www.mylureshop.com buff not mylurestore ;-)


----------



## Buff

Oooops  
Thanks Zipper


----------



## zipper

no probs buff
i may aswell chip in aswell. I decided to spend my first days pay at work and buy this little handle knob. i had been admiring it all day so i decided to take it home so i could admire it all night :lol:








before anyone goes "why did you wack a saltiga knob on your 1500 tierra, that can't feel any good!" here is a comparison pic to the standard knob.








it feels sooo nice compared to the standard one


----------



## Buff

Sexy Bling Zipper








Have seen some lovely after market add ons for shimano reels just wish they were available for Daiwa 

Well that darn Postmen dropped by _Again_ :roll: 
How he knew I was after some Deep divers _I'll never know_ :roll: ;-)

Evergreen Icecream bill shad


















You got to love the size of the bib on this sucker :twisted: :shock:  8)









Bottom: SX48
Middle: ZIpbait B-Switcher 4.0 (will hit the bottom at 4.5m when dragged behind the yak)
Top: Icecream bill

And the blurb on the Shad's ;-) 


> Ice cream bill shad ? The lip looks like ice cream corn.
> The unique lip is the almost same size as the body. Usual tiny deep diving jerk baits dives only a 3-4 feet.
> But It's possible to dive over 12 feet with normal casting.
> When you drag it using trolling motor, it dives 30 ft range. It's a special minnow for deep fishing.


Can see the Port River getting Deeper :twisted: :lol:


----------



## breamfish

You people are sick ;-) . God i only own about 10 lures :lol: :lol:


----------



## zipper

Buff said:


> Sexy Bling Zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen some lovely after market add ons for shimano reels just wish they were available for Daiwa


that is a Daiwa knob mate  . i love it, used it today, money well spent i recon


----------



## Buff

zipper said:


> that is a Daiwa knob mate  . i love it, used it today, money well spent i recon


God I must get my eyes checked


----------



## solatree

zipper said:


> this little knob. i had been admiring it all day so i decided to take it home so i could admire it all night





zipper said:


> it feels sooo nice compared to the standard one


 :shock: I guess its only a natural teenage urge Zip ;-)

But be carefull - look what happened to Buff



Buff said:


> God I must get my eyes checked


 :lol:


----------



## timax

Got to get in on this thread. I have had a couple of packages of lures from Japan with probably 50% being Second hand. Perfect condition just no packet. First are my pencil poppers that I have been using on Whiting. By far the most productive one here has been the stripey sugar pen that has a cupped face. It creates more splash over a smaller area than the Megabass which is the best to cast or the sammy 65. I also like the sammy but havn't caught the number of fish that the sugar pen has.









Next are a couple of megabass lures that I thought would be nice for bream. Both second hand.









Then a selection of Divers for bass. Lucky craft , megabass etc Must say I love the megabass lures. Tungsten weights inside that sit in the tail to make casting easy , then move into side chambers to rattle. Amazing.









Then there is my Bass grab box. I caught 15 small Bass this morning with 2 on the megabass siglet at lower left , then the remainder on either the red shallow diver or the gold megabass griffon. My fave lure there though and the 1 I would take if I could only choose 1 is the bubble crank in the lower right. Great on surface and will also dart 30cm bellow.








Detail of a couple of Griffons.

Best to buy a selection to save on postage and make sure you get some of those hook covers while your there. This is the shop.... http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/Sushilur ... QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## Buff

I wasn't going there :roll: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## soggypilchard

yes i was looking for this thread, please include me.
photos of my bedroom floor covered in lure boxes, car boot, shed everywhere lures everywhere.
i ask my girlfriend to help keep me away from k mart and big w when at the shops because once inside that door im straight to the fishing section.


----------



## Buff

Well had a crap week at work having to put up with Architects and the the Military IQ :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Is it that hard to comprehend that if I'm there to install you projector that You (Military) are supplying, that Maybe you should have the Projector there when I'm there (install date booked 1 month a go :roll: )
Its just a good thing that to get to the Base I have to go past three tackle shops  

Picked up a few cheaper lures to decorate oyster racks with :lol: 
Also a good opportunity to try out my New waterproof Camera  

Instinct Lures


















Power Jig Lures


















Not for the racks but I just cant go past Purple as a colour :twisted:  
Yo-Zuri 3D Shad









All together plus a couple of Flitters that I'm trying different colour on ;-)










Now to do the Un-Bloke thing and read the instructions for the camera :twisted:


----------



## solatree

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=38522 :twisted:


----------



## Buff

solatree said:


> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=38522 :twisted:


Your a Nasty Man :twisted: ;-)

Finally got the International colour SX40 and 43 lures :shock:

Colour 373









374









375









Russian colours
Rus001









Rus002









Rus003









Rus004









Yes I do have a problem  :twisted: :lol:


----------



## soggypilchard

here is a link to those japanese bladed poppers
http://www.geocities.jp/little_jack_lur ... _spec.html

i got some egogear sx40's from thailand, they seem to be different colours to most.
ill try to get a pic of them sometime


----------



## zipper

the most recent addition to the family.
Daiwa Emeraldas 2506.


----------



## breamfish

droooooooll
Nice Zipper

how many $$$


----------



## zipper

pretty sure they retail for about $599...


----------



## breamfish

:shock: :shock: 
No wonder they look soooooooooooo damn good


----------



## fishoboy

Bloody hell - I was thinking I was becoming a lure tragic until I saw all the stuff Buff buys. I notice there have been no posts to this thread since last year. Does this mean Buff already has a lifetime worth of lures - or has just given up photographing and posting new purchases.

I'm still getting over the post about the 43 SX40s (or was it just 43 lures all up - massive either way).

So how do you guys store your lures - are they all laid out neatly in different tack boxes sorted by fishing type or what? When you buy multiple of one type, do you leave some in the packet until you need them - or crack them all open straight away :lol: - I've got a semi just thinking about it :lol:


----------

